# USC - Writing for Screen & Television Undergraduate 2020



## oliviaaa (Jul 18, 2019)

Hey everyone! I'm setting up some threads for undergraduate programs as we get started with our applications/portfolios over the summer  This is my absolute top school... I'm super scared to apply ?. My GPA is within the range but my SAT is a bit below (1330) because I absolutely suck at math lol. I'm probably not gonna retake it because I've gotten the same math score 3 TIMES and I like my EBRW score (750). If anyone else has any experience of applying with a higher GPA and average to low SAT scores that would be super helpful!


----------



## oliviaaa (Sep 8, 2019)

Thought I'd update the thread on how this app is going even though I'm the only one on here applying for this right now lol. 
This is by far the largest portfolio I would say I'm pretty far along. I've written the "Most Challenging Moment" prompt, brainstormed/outlined the "Autobiographical Character Sketch," and I just wrote my first draft of the "Challenge A" script. I still have to write the commitment prompt and the Challenge B script AND the character sketch, it's gonna be a long couple of months.

I'd love to hear how other people's apps are coming along


----------



## Chris W (Oct 17, 2019)

How's your application going?


----------



## oliviaaa (Oct 18, 2019)

Chris W said:


> How's your application going?



Good! It's been on hold because of Chapman and Emerson apps but I gotta get going again lol. December 1st is coming up fast.


----------



## Pitchblack34 (Dec 4, 2019)

What did you guys do for your writing challenges? I just realized I forgot to add punctuation to a lot of my dialogue I hope i’m not penalized


----------



## Chris W (Dec 4, 2019)

Pitchblack34 said:


> What did you guys do for your writing challenges? I just realized I forgot to add punctuation to a lot of my dialogue I hope i’m not penalized


Punctuation how? Can you give an example? Might not be as much of a problem with dialogue.


----------



## Pitchblack34 (Dec 4, 2019)

Chris W said:


> Punctuation how? Can you give an example? Might not be as much of a problem with dialogue.


Like in all of my lines of dialogue I forgot to add question marks or exclamation points


----------



## Chris W (Dec 4, 2019)

May not be a problem. There's a private sharing group on the site if you want to share it.

But no sense worrying about it too much now as it's already sent.


----------



## Pitchblack34 (Dec 4, 2019)

Chris W said:


> May not be a problem. There's a private sharing group on the site if you want to share it.
> 
> But no sense worrying about it too much now as it's already sent.


I’d love to share it could you point me to the group?


----------



## Chris W (Dec 4, 2019)

Pitchblack34 said:


> I’d love to share it could you point me to the group?





			Essay/Screenplay Feedback Group


----------



## Lucycat151 (Feb 16, 2020)

Anyone receive an interview request??


----------



## oliviaaa (Feb 16, 2020)

Lucycat151 said:


> Anyone receive an interview request??


Lol not yet, hopefully though if they do interviews. I thought they didn't because they don't for the Masters program. Did you?


----------



## Lucycat151 (Feb 16, 2020)

No interview request here...did hear of one for production. Right after I posted I realized this was a thread for the writing program....don't know if they do interviews for the undergrad writing program.


----------



## Rewa (Feb 24, 2020)

I've been having the same question about interviews. They don't have the for undergraduate programs do they?


----------



## Lucycat151 (Feb 26, 2020)

I don't believe so.....my student submitted 2 apps, one for production and one for writing.  Was given an interview by a production professor but nothing from writing.


----------



## Rewa (Feb 26, 2020)

Oh ok. Thank you!


----------



## Chris W (Mar 5, 2020)

How to get Into USC Film School: Advice from an Admissions Committee Member


					Considered by many to be the best film school in the world, it’s no wonder why the USC School of Cinematic Arts (SCA) is so sought after by prospective undergraduate and graduate students alike. However, the film school’s prestige can often make the application process particularly stressful and...
				


Svaja Paka
Mar 5, 2020








5.00 star(s)


			6 ratings
		


Comments: 5
Reviews: 4
Category: Admissions Dept. Interviews


----------

